# Best Tablet Solution For Photographers



## LarissaPhotography

Last night we were looking at ipad's at the store.  What immediately turned me off to the ipad was the lack of flash support.  It seems like there are Android enabled tablets that support flash now.  We're looking for something around 10 inches.  Any suggestions?


----------



## KmH

The best tablet solution for photographers, IMO is the Wacom Intuos 4 Medium.


----------



## LarissaPhotography

KmH,
Thanks for the reply.  I was actually looking at the other kind of tablet - the handheld graphical version.  I'm not sure why they call both tablet's.  I guess because they're both touch screen?  Anyway - we're looking for something that will make it easy to show off our work to clients.  We've seen some people use iPad's, and they seem super fast.  Our laptop just doesn't seem as suited to showing off our work.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

What do you _need_ flash for?


----------



## cfusionpm

Untill there is an app for either iOS or Android that allows teathered shooting, then IMO there isn't much justification for a 500$ tablet when the same (and more) could be handled by a 200$ netbook.

Flash really has nothing to do with it, and the iPad does have a lot of cool things for photographers that I've read about around the interwebs.  No personal use myself, but as I said, without the ability to connect my camera to it directly, I have no need or desire for one.


----------



## LarissaPhotography

We were thinking we could take the tablet to meetings, and when we're looking at other photographers' websites, we'd need to be able to run flash to see the websites.


----------



## cfusionpm

Well that really has nothing to do with being a photographer, just web browsing.  In that case, I still think any netbook would do the job fine.  It's not as "cool" as a tablet, but its infinitely more useful.  The Motorola XOOM runs flash, but is still a bit rough around the edges and pretty expensive.  There really aren't any other formidable tablet options at the moment.


----------



## Vinny

I think tablets are in the infancy stage but they do seem very interesting. All tablets are using the "cloud" as that is the next great evolution that the experts are touting. Don't own any and not an Apple fan but the Ipad seems that it will be the clear winner IMO; although I would think a laptop may be a better choice for getting work done. Dell has a flip top netbook/laptop that seems like it may be the best of both worlds. But since we are talking tablets, my choice would be the Ipad or Ipad 2 - not sure what's the difference in the two.


----------



## cfusionpm

Vinny said:


> the Ipad or Ipad 2 - not sure what's the difference in the two.


Not a whole lot.  iPad2 adds a little more processing power and some cheap cameras, but that's about it.  No real design changes or additions.


----------



## JClishe

I'm typing this on my Asus EP121 slate. Windows 7, quad core CPU, USB ports, bluetooth, Wacom digitizer, etc. Basically a laptop without keyboard. I have all the Canon software for tethering, post procesing, etc., I can use it on my desk with a keyboard & mouse as a regular PC, and I use it as a tablet while sitting on the couch surfing the Internet, reading email, using the Kindle app, etc. It's the only tablet I've seen that can also be a true laptop replacement.


----------



## Davor

JClishe said:


> I'm typing this on my Asus EP121 slate. Windows 7, quad core CPU, USB ports, bluetooth, Wacom digitizer, etc. Basically a laptop without keyboard. I have all the Canon software for tethering, post procesing, etc., I can use it on my desk with a keyboard & mouse as a regular PC, and I use it as a tablet while sitting on the couch surfing the Internet, reading email, using the Kindle app, etc. It's the only tablet I've seen that can also be a true laptop replacement.



+1 on the Asus, i was actually at the store yesterday playing around with it and found that it was the only tablet actually capable of supporting a windows environment. I was also surprised at the specs that where in this thing.


----------



## SunnyHours

Well I'd probably go with the iPad 2 with ShutterSnitch app the allows transfer between the Eye-Fi SD card and the iPad...voilà! Tethered shooting with iPad 
I have to add that that the next best thing to a tablet would be the Dell Inspiron Duo.


----------



## Davor

And for a little bit of extra money he can get a pad that is an actual computer as opposed to apples sorry excuse for an operating system.


----------



## RockstarPhotography

If they have flash on their website you probably don't want to be looking at it anyway.  The ipad's actually doing you a favor there.


----------



## SunnyHours

THE real tool for a photographer would be the Modbook or even better the Modbook Pro...although it's probably too heavy just to hand out to show clients tough...


----------



## Davor

I just understand the hype on the ipad, i mean its an ipod touch with a huge screen. The only thing id recommend that ipad to anyone is someone who has extra money and wants to play childish games. 

For an extra $150 you can buy yourself a tablet that almost same size, except it functions like a real computer and has windows 7 on it, i mean a core i5 and 64gb ssd you can't really compare that. 

Asus Eee Slate EP121 wedges Core i5 power into tablet chassis oh and yeah it supports flash, tethers to the camera real easy and can run photoshop and lightroom for on the spot edits and did i mention the cool bluetooth keyboard its equipped with. But i guess if apple has you brainwashed that bad go for the ipad.


----------



## molested_cow

Yeah but the Asus looks like a ..... PC..... old the day it's out, and I have friends who work at Asus as industrial designers lol! Not out of expectation though.


----------



## Davor

Sorry im a computer guy, to me an ipad is a childrens toy, i don't see it as a professional device. I mean you can't even get inside that thing, and repair from apple.... well better left alone lol...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Davor said:


> I just understand the hype on the ipad, i mean its an ipod touch with a huge screen. The only thing id recommend that ipad to anyone is someone who has extra money and wants to play childish games.
> 
> For an extra $150 you can buy yourself a tablet that almost same size, except it functions like a real computer and has windows 7 on it, i mean a core i5 and 64gb ssd you can't really compare that.
> 
> Asus Eee Slate EP121 wedges Core i5 power into tablet chassis oh and yeah it supports flash, tethers to the camera real easy and can run photoshop and lightroom for on the spot edits and did i mention the cool bluetooth keyboard its equipped with. But i guess if apple has you brainwashed that bad go for the ipad.


 
I guess it comes down to expectations. I don't expect a rather small lightweight portable device to be a PC.
I would like to see you edit full res images from a full frame camera on the Slate. :roll: 
You can tether to the iPad, so what's the big deal.

Maybe I would take your reviews more seriously if they weren't intended to be insulting, speaking of playing childish games. :roll:


----------



## Davor

No insulting intended here, just my opinion on it. Don't get me wrong it has many uses but professionally i don't see that happening. It does not have the performance or power to do any of that, Yes you can tether with ipad but takes longer for the image to upload to it than on a PC, the computer has flash power, you can upgrade the hard drive to support more than 64gb, you can run any application like you would on your computer at home and i think that really stretches far in terms of usability and flexibility. The ipad can do only so much with its low end processing power and operating system but a Tablet with a core i5, 4gb of ram and an ssd drive and Windows 7, then possibilities start happening. And in the end i can't justify the price for what it does


----------



## RockstarPhotography

Davor said:


> I just understand the hype on the ipad, i mean its an ipod touch with a huge screen. The only thing id recommend that ipad to anyone is someone who has extra money and wants to play childish games.
> 
> For an extra $150 you can buy yourself a tablet that almost same size, except it functions like a real computer and has windows 7 on it, i mean a core i5 and 64gb ssd you can't really compare that.
> 
> Asus Eee Slate EP121 wedges Core i5 power into tablet chassis oh and yeah it supports flash, tethers to the camera real easy and can run photoshop and lightroom for on the spot edits and did i mention the cool bluetooth keyboard its equipped with. But i guess if apple has you brainwashed that bad go for the ipad.



Yea, but it runs windows........:er:........So it's pretty much worthless...lol


----------



## Davor

Honestly if the ipad ran the OSX or any type of Unix operating system I'd agree with you here, but i mean that thing they can call an OS, isn't much of one. Plus if they make an ipad with an i5 in there ill fly to the store to purchase it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

You don't seem to like to focus on all the things that the iPad can do, and only  focus on what it can't. We can play that game with any product.
I use it for my business in many ways. More than I thought I ever could. Speed? It's plenty fast. Memory? I have more than enough.
Thanks to Village Idiot for pointing out that it can remotely access my desktops, something I never thought I needed, I have now done, and ****ing love it.

For you to say, repeatedly, the iPad is for someone with extra money to throw around to play childish games, is ****ing idiotic.


----------



## Davor

For you to justify the price of the hardware you are getting is pretty idiotic to me. So to each it's own. Im just trying to prove that there is much better alternatives out there, so there is no need for insults like that.

Im glad that it benefits your business in ways you couldn't imagine before, but you can always improve that experience with different products.


----------



## Village Idiot

Davor said:


> For you to justify the price of the hardware you are getting is pretty idiotic to me. So to each it's own. Im just trying to prove that there is much better alternatives out there, so there is no need for insults like that.
> 
> Im glad that it benefits your business in ways you couldn't imagine before, but you can always improve that experience with different products.


 
No, he's pointing out the fact that it's good for a lot of other things besides "childish games". You're the one stating that it's a useless device and anyone defending it is "idiotic". I can view flash on my iPad. I don't really have a need to, but I can remote desktop into my home PC and view flash that way. I can also access my server from it. I know there are people who's childish games include controlling their houses via automation that's controlled through their iPad. It's a pretty childish game being able to turn on lights, appliances, TVs, and entertainment systems.

Let's see, what other childish games can I think of? Sketching out lighting setups and taking handwritten notes. Using maps and GPS in the car instead of having another GPS device that sits in my nice GLI and clutters things up. Using it as a portfolio for clients. I can SSH into it and actually see the file system. I sold mine and I'm waiting for the new one to come it, so I can't tell you all the other apps I have for it. I've never had a problem with speed and I use it for a lot of things besides "childish games". iOS is intuitive and easy to use and I can use the **** out of it and the battery doesn't drain in 4 hours. It's not a Windows tablet, I know this. If there was a tablet that used a touch version of Windows that was as intuitive, I'd probably check into it. Hell, I prefer OS X for Adobe's software and use the OS X install for most of my photography stuff and my Win7 install for games and video conversion because of CUDA. Even with multi-touch like features, I'd be hesitant to purchase a tablet that was running OS X if it wasn't designed specifically for a touch screen experience. Just the thought of having to use finder with a touch screen and not a mouse/keyboard is brutal.

And what you think is a much better alternative may be a much better alternative for you, but it's not always going to be a much better alternative for other people and for you to discount a tool that other people use as something that's only good for playing "childish games" is a very childish thing to do.


----------



## SpeedTrap

Davor said:


> For you to justify the price of the hardware you are getting is pretty idiotic to me. So to each it's own. Im just trying to prove that there is much better alternatives out there, so there is no need for insults like that.
> 
> Im glad that it benefits your business in ways you couldn't imagine before, but you can always improve that experience with different products.



Can you tell me which windows based tablet can run for 8 hours or more?  I am just wondering if there is one in existence yet..........


----------



## JClishe

SpeedTrap said:


> Can you tell me which windows based tablet can run for 8 hours or more?  I am just wondering if there is one in existence yet..........


 
Fujitsu Q550. And it has a replaceable battery so you can pack spares.


----------



## Davor

SpeedTrap said:


> Davor said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you to justify the price of the hardware you are getting is pretty idiotic to me. So to each it's own. Im just trying to prove that there is much better alternatives out there, so there is no need for insults like that.
> 
> Im glad that it benefits your business in ways you couldn't imagine before, but you can always improve that experience with different products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me which windows based tablet can run for 8 hours or more?  I am just wondering if there is one in existence yet..........
Click to expand...



The new Asus ee pad Transformer can run up to 9.5 hours and 16 hours with the keyboard attached to it. It doesn't run windows but still up there, which is the Android 3.0 which supports flash and runs off a dual core system.

ASUS Introduces the Eee Pad Transformer


----------



## SpeedTrap

Davor said:


> The new Asus ee pad Transformer can run up to 9.5 hours and 16 hours with the keyboard attached to it. It doesn't run windows but still up there, which is the Android 3.0 which supports flash and runs off a dual core system.
> 
> ASUS Introduces the Eee Pad Transformer



You can call the iPad a toy if you like, but the simple fact is there is a large user base for it and the software just works.  There is no Android app for Capture Pilot. (Which is the one I need).  It is simple, no other tablet has the same support or install base yet.

Note I said Yet,  I believe there are going to be other offerings but they are just not as refined yet.  For right now  the iPad offers photographers a good tool and it just works.


----------



## RockstarPhotography

If you jailbreak the ipad, you can shoot wireless tethering to it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Davor said:


> For you to justify the price of the hardware you are getting is pretty idiotic to me. So to each it's own. Im just trying to prove that there is much better alternatives out there, so there is no need for insults like that.
> 
> Im glad that it benefits your business in ways you couldn't imagine before, but you can always improve that experience with different products.


 
Where was I trying to justify the price? 

I am countering your _repeated_ claim that the iPad is a toy, or an expensive thing to play childish games on.
I dont _need _to improve my experience. So far, everytime I wondered if the iPad can do something I *need, *I have found apps to do it. I have yet to be let down.
I have found, owning a business, that it is incredibly usefull for productivity and pretty damn convenient to have when meeting customers outside my shop.
You have yet to counter where it falls short for that. Oh yeah, you did bring up the inability to run Photoshop. But like I said before, how many tablets can handle CS5 and multiple full res fullframe image files? Better yet, who the hell really wants to edit images on such a tiny screen? I don't. I already have apps that I can edit photos posted here on the forum, for quick and dirty, heres what I thought edits. But I would never think to edit a photo to print on a hand held device, or even a laptop for that matter.

Yes, there are more options now in the tablet market. Apple was the second to bring one to market, and look how they sold! Of course, like all electronics, it is quickly outdated. Everything you bring up as being better than the iPad now, will have even more, even better competition next year, and the year after that. 

It also seems, that you want a tablet to BE a desktop, and that is not what they are meant to be.

So, do you want to reign this back to your point of contention?
Is the iPad a useful tool for business AND pleasure, or _*just*_ an expensive toy to play childish games on? Remember, those were your words, your argument. 

By the way, is your camera making you money, or is it just an expensive toy that you like playing with at the moment?
There are also much better cameras than the D90. Why didn't you buy the better camera?


----------



## Davor

Ok i see your point, i guess everyone sees it differently. My job is advise people on better technology and best bang for the buck but obviously my advice is not needed in this situation. And to be honest my camera is my toy, and i wish i had a better camera but unfortunately i couldn't afford that at the moment. And you say they are not meant to be desktop's but i say why not? i mean it brings more benefit to everyone lets you run all your apps that you run at home but on the go now, theres really no downside. It's just very sad that Apple has been trying to work on Flash since the first iphone came out and still haven't got it but yet countless other operating systems have successfully done this in a short amount of time. You obviously like your ipad so im gonna just leave at that.


----------



## Village Idiot

Apple has been working on Flash since the iPhone came out? I thought they refused to include flash compatibility in their iOS products since the iPhone came out.


----------



## Davor

The whole reason apple keeps dodging Flash is because they think its going to backfire on them and that it is too buggy even though Adobe will help them out. So who knows maybe the ipads and iphone will never have flash, and because of that people will be missing half of the graphics out there on the internet.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Davor said:


> Ok i see your point, i guess everyone sees it differently. My job is advise people on better technology and best bang for the buck but obviously my advice is not needed in this situation.


Ah...so what is the best advice, keep waiting till next year, cuz things will be moar better?
Is your job to put down products (childs toy comment) or give *all* the features, benefits, and drawbacks of products to help your client make an informed decision.
Because that's not what you have done here. You put down a product, and refused to back it up, while actual users could. 



> And you say they are not meant to be desktop's but i say why not?


 Someday they may be, but right now they are not. There are several applications I just can't imagine doing on a 10xwhatever screen using your finger and a pop up keyboard. I think we are still a quite few years out on when a tablet will be able to run both light room and photoshop, open at the same time to edit multiple 21mp images. I still wouldn't want to do that, but whatever.




> i mean it brings more benefit to everyone lets you run all your apps that you run at home but on the go now, theres really no downside.


I understand that. But there has been no downside for me (and I doubt I am a minority) with the iPad either. Aside from Flash, which I just don't see as a neccesity anyhow. It's not just Apple either. 
The iPad, wasn't the first tablet, but not many know what the first actually was, is already way more convenient than my laptop. I hated carying that thing around. The iPad on the other hand goes with me everywhere.




> It's just very sad that Apple has been trying to work on Flash since the first iphone came out and still haven't got it but yet countless other operating systems have successfully done this in a short amount of time. You obviously like your ipad so im gonna just leave at that.


 
I am not an apple fanboy, I do love my iPad and iPhone, but would never buy a Mac. I think Apple is/was stupid for not getting onboard with flash, but again, it's really been no loss to me. remember, there wasn't much else on the market when I bought it. I have no regrets, have actually been more surprised with what it can do. I don't see a need to upgrade in the near future. 
I will say the iPad 2 was a let down. Not much new to even think once about upgrading. I give the product 2 years before I look for moar better.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

So many rumors about the flash deal.

I heard Apple wanted it for a steal, and Adobe was being greedy and not budging.
I also heard that flash was too clunky at the time to work with mobile OS's. 

*shrug*

Missing "half the graphics" on the web? Seriously?
The #1 most common site I run into flash with is amateur photography pages. lulz

eCommerce sites using flash, (in my shopping experience) has been extrememly rare.


----------



## LarissaPhotography

Thanks for all the discussion here guys.  We may end up looking at the pc versions too.  I've been doing some more research, and as far as the tablet goes, I'm actually considering the Superpad2.  Any experience with that?  Looks like a reasonable price and the ability for flash.


----------



## SpeedTrap

LarissaPhotography said:


> Thanks for all the discussion here guys.  We may end up looking at the pc versions too.  I've been doing some more research, and as far as the tablet goes, I'm actually considering the Superpad2.  Any experience with that?  Looks like a reasonable price and the ability for flash.



The biggest issue I see with it is the screen.
IT is just a standard single point resistive TN panel.  So no pinch zoom or any other neat tricks that need more than one touch point,  plus it will not be nearly as responsive as the capacitive touch screens

Other issues are as follows.
B/G wireless only, with no N support transfers could be slowed down, most new devices should be supporting wireless N.
All Plastic, it might not be a durable (This is a minor thing)
No official app store support.  It is an easy change to get access to the apps store, but is does not have native access to it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## SunnyHours

Davor said:


> So who knows maybe the ipads and iphone will never have flash, and because of that people will be missing half of the graphics out there on the internet.


I'm sorry, I'm a web designer and I can tell you that it's far from being around 50% of the graphics on the internet...it's more along the line of 10-15%. Flash really isn't important anymore since the release of HTML5 and CSS3 almost everything Flash can do can also be done through basic HTML & CSS...
 My guess is that in 5 years no one will design using Flash... Right now if they choose to use Flash they're already a moron


----------



## table1349

http://www.shipbrook.com/jeff/raytrace/graphics/borg95.gif


----------



## JClishe

gryphonslair99 said:


> http://www.shipbrook.com/jeff/raytrace/graphics/borg95.gif


 
That graphic may have been relevant 10 years ago. In order to be accurate for today's world, the text needs to read:

"We are Google of Borg. You will be assimilated. Macintosh is irrelevant. Windows is irrelevant. Your privacy is irrelevant. We will add your individual currency to our own. Resistance is futile. Don't be evil (let us handle that)."


----------



## kassad

JClishe said:


> I'm typing this on my Asus EP121 slate. Windows 7, quad core CPU, USB ports, bluetooth, Wacom digitizer, etc. Basically a laptop without keyboard. I have all the Canon software for tethering, post procesing, etc., I can use it on my desk with a keyboard & mouse as a regular PC, and I use it as a tablet while sitting on the couch surfing the Internet, reading email, using the Kindle app, etc. It's the only tablet I've seen that can also be a true laptop replacement.



What kind of battery life do you get on the Asus?


----------



## JClishe

kassad said:


> JClishe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm typing this on my Asus EP121 slate. Windows 7, quad core CPU, USB ports, bluetooth, Wacom digitizer, etc. Basically a laptop without keyboard. I have all the Canon software for tethering, post procesing, etc., I can use it on my desk with a keyboard & mouse as a regular PC, and I use it as a tablet while sitting on the couch surfing the Internet, reading email, using the Kindle app, etc. It's the only tablet I've seen that can also be a true laptop replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of battery life do you get on the Asus?
Click to expand...

 
You really don't want to know 

I can stretch it to about 4 hours. Battery life wasn't one my main criteria when I was searching for a tablet, but if it's one of your criteria, then this may not be the device for you.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

SunnyHours said:


> Davor said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who knows maybe the ipads and iphone will never have flash, and because of that people will be missing half of the graphics out there on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm a web designer and I can tell you that it's far from being around 50% of the graphics on the internet...it's more along the line of 10-15%. Flash really isn't important anymore since the release of HTML5 and CSS3 almost everything Flash can do can also be done through basic HTML & CSS...
> My guess is that in 5 years no one will design using Flash... Right now if they choose to use Flash they're already a moron
Click to expand...

 
Love it.

That's basically what my web designer said.


----------



## table1349

JClishe said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shipbrook.com/jeff/raytrace/graphics/borg95.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That graphic may have been relevant 10 years ago. In order to be accurate for today's world, the text needs to read:
> 
> "We are Google of Borg. You will be assimilated. Macintosh is irrelevant. Windows is irrelevant. Your privacy is irrelevant. We will add your individual currency to our own. Resistance is futile. Don't be evil (let us handle that)."
Click to expand...


It's still relevant for all those Microsoft groupies.    As for the Google privacy issue, it really isn't that much of an issue if you take a couple of simple precautions.


----------



## JClishe

gryphonslair99 said:


> As for the Google privacy issue, it really isn't that much of an issue if you take a couple of simple precautions.


 
Personally I think it's an enormous issue. Their entire revenue stream is built on your personal information and that's the basis for every product that they offer. Who you're calling, who you're emailing, what you're taking pictures of, where you physically are located in the world, the kinds of stores you're going to, etc etc. Why do you think they offer the products that they offer, and why do you think that they offer them for free or ridiculously cheap? It's to get you, or more importantly - your data - on their platform, on their servers. To learn as much about you as they possibly can and then monetize that knowledge, that's why. They're an *advertising* company. Not a phone company, not a software company, not an email hoster....an ADVERTISING company. 97% of their revenue comes from advertising. The single, only reason that they're involved in such a wide range of products is to get your data. Period. That's not me being paranoid, that's a fact and Google themselves don't hide that fact. That's their business model, their competitive advantage. Why do you think they're pulling out of health care? Because HIPAA and other regulations make it impossible for them to monetize the data that they have access to through their health care products, so therefore they have no reason to be in the health care vertical.

I agree that you can take some precautions, but my personal issue is the foundation that their entire business model is built on and what I feel is "trickery" and deceipt used to gain access to personal information, at the expense of uninformed consumers. They want consumers to think they have a great email platform, when in reality they only want you on their email platform so they can crawl your emails and sell targetted ads to you (just one example of their business model at work). That's why there isn't a single Google product or website, with the exception of YouTube, that you'll ever catch me using.

But, I'm getting WAY off topic here and my blood starts boiling anytime I think about Google for too long, so I need to go do something else now.


----------



## 12sndsgood

tons of sites out there that used to just run flash sites have also added non flash sites as well. i thought flash was going to be a big deal when i bought the ipad for my wife a year ago but i can think of maybe a couple of times at most that i wasnt able to view something because of flash. its not as big a deal as people lead you to believe.


----------



## table1349

JClishe said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Google privacy issue, it really isn't that much of an issue if you take a couple of simple precautions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think it's an enormous issue. Their entire revenue stream is built on your personal information and that's the basis for every product that they offer. Who you're calling, who you're emailing, what you're taking pictures of, where you physically are located in the world, the kinds of stores you're going to, etc etc. Why do you think they offer the products that they offer, and why do you think that they offer them for free or ridiculously cheap? It's to get you, or more importantly - your data - on their platform, on their servers. To learn as much about you as they possibly can and then monetize that knowledge, that's why. They're an *advertising* company. Not a phone company, not a software company, not an email hoster....an ADVERTISING company. 97% of their revenue comes from advertising. The single, only reason that they're involved in such a wide range of products is to get your data. Period. That's not me being paranoid, that's a fact and Google themselves don't hide that fact. That's their business model, their competitive advantage. Why do you think they're pulling out of health care? Because HIPAA and other regulations make it impossible for them to monetize the data that they have access to through their health care products, so therefore they have no reason to be in the health care vertical.
> 
> I agree that you can take some precautions, but my personal issue is the foundation that their entire business model is built on and what I feel is "trickery" and deceipt used to gain access to personal information, at the expense of uninformed consumers. They want consumers to think they have a great email platform, when in reality they only want you on their email platform so they can crawl your emails and sell targetted ads to you (just one example of their business model at work). That's why there isn't a single Google product or website, with the exception of YouTube, that you'll ever catch me using.
> 
> But, I'm getting WAY off topic here and my blood starts boiling anytime I think about Google for too long, so I need to go do something else now.
Click to expand...

 
What happens when I mention Facebook and privacy issues???


----------



## JClishe

...


----------



## table1349

JClishe said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Google privacy issue, it really isn't that much of an issue if you take a couple of simple precautions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think it's an enormous issue. Their entire revenue stream is built on your personal information and that's the basis for every product that they offer. Who you're calling, who you're emailing, what you're taking pictures of, where you physically are located in the world, the kinds of stores you're going to, etc etc. Why do you think they offer the products that they offer, and why do you think that they offer them for free or ridiculously cheap? It's to get you, or more importantly - your data - on their platform, on their servers. To learn as much about you as they possibly can and then monetize that knowledge, that's why. They're an *advertising* company. Not a phone company, not a software company, not an email hoster....an ADVERTISING company. 97% of their revenue comes from advertising. The single, only reason that they're involved in such a wide range of products is to get your data. Period. That's not me being paranoid, *that's a fact and Google themselves don't hide that fact.* That's their business model, their competitive advantage. Why do you think they're pulling out of health care? Because HIPAA and other regulations make it impossible for them to monetize the data that they have access to through their health care products, so therefore they have no reason to be in the health care vertical.
> 
> I agree that you can take some precautions, but my personal issue is the foundation that their entire business model is built on and what I feel is "trickery" and deceipt used to gain access to personal information, at the expense of uninformed consumers. They want consumers to think they have a great email platform, when in reality they only want you on their email platform so they can crawl your emails and sell targetted ads to you (just one example of their business model at work). That's why there isn't a single Google product or website, with the exception of YouTube, that you'll ever catch me using.
> 
> But, I'm getting WAY off topic here and my blood starts boiling anytime I think about Google for too long, so I need to go do something else now.
Click to expand...



So why use google.  No one forces you to do so.  You state yourself that they don't hide the fact.  There are other search engines, calendars, e-mail, map ect programs out there.  No one forces you to do so.  If you willingly use them you have nothing to complain about. 



JClishe said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens when I mention Facebook and privacy issues???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. Because sharing is the fundamental attraction of Facebook. People go there to share something with their friends. If you don't want Facebook to share your address, than don't give your address to Facebook. Problem solved.
> 
> Google is an entirely different story. Not only are they pulling a bait and switch on consumers (coming up with cool shiny products that are nothing more than tricks to get your data on their platform), but they're much more pervasive than Facebook. It's much harder, if not impossible, for a consumer to know what information Google has about you, what they're doing with it, and for how long they're using it.
> 
> Which is not to say that I don't have privacy issues with Facebook, because I do, but it's far easier to control and chose the information that I'm OK giving to Facebook. Google is a black box.
Click to expand...

 
Facebook Privacy Issues Getting Worse | WebProNews

Facebook Grapples With Privacy Issues - WSJ.com

Analysis: Some Facebook Privacy Issues Are Real, Some Are Not

The privacy issues with facebook are as bad if not worse than with google.  Like I said, I don't worry about it.  I take the kinds of simple precautions that ensure my privacy be it google, facebook, yahoo or any other site out there.


----------



## JClishe

gryphonslair99 said:


> So why use google.


 

I don't. A point I made clear.


----------



## table1349

Then why the rant?


----------



## Buckster

Pardon the necro, but this is the thread that popped up when I searched for tablets.

Anybody know if any of the current tablet allow tethering of DSLRs?

Oh, and I love Google.  Target me, my sweet master, then deliver unto me only the ads that interest me!  Make thy money off the advertisers who will fill my inbox anyway, rather than the end users of your awesome products!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

The last time I was looking at into this, the only option for* iProducts* to tether is via an app and WiFi. This requires you to have your laptop (and a network) with you, which to me is stupid. If you have your laptop, why not just tether to it?


----------



## flea77

Actually I watched a video the other day which showed an iPad being tethered directly to an eyefi, no AP involved. Very cool. 

Now I too am in IT, and it is my job as well to advise clients on the best technology, just like Davor. One difference between us is I look at the best technology for that specific client, not what I think is the best out there because I said so. Following that logic, the iPad is clearly a winner in many areas, and the Androids are winners in others. As for the best for a photographer, that depends on what the photographer expects to get out of it.

One example, I bought my iPad about a month after it first came out. I paid $0 for it, a 16GB 3G, for free. Scratch that, I was actually paid to take it! How? The very first client I whipped it out in front of was one of those "on the fence" clients, fifty questions about price, why so much, why so few prints, I will have to talk it over with my parents because they are footing part of the bill, etc. Whipped out the iPad, showed a few weddings I had on it, left with a contract and a check. BAM! This is after they had already see some of the same exact images from the same exact weddings in prints.

Now you can call it a childish toy, a piece of over-hyped junk, whatever you want. As long as it keeps making me money, I will keep using it! Not to mention all the other cool things I do with it besides showing clients portfolios, taking credit cards, showing contracts, etc etc. 

Allan

PS. Oh yeah, since it was a business expense not only did it pay for itself, it was deductable!


----------



## FCleroux

Ok, so I have been sitting back and like others waiting. During that time I have checked out several Android Tablets and the iPad. Love the iPad and love the Photographers Apps that are available for for the iPad. The Android Tables like the Asus Transformer rocks, its fast and there are also some great apps. Flash is almost a must for Photographers. Most photographers web sites use Flash, many apps for doing ROES (on-line ordering of Prints, Books and such use Flash (some are Java Based)). Want to check out Yosuf Karsh's website at www.karsh.org, sorry, you need Flash. The list goes on. Want to check out your own site? Most ready made photographers sites including and many plugin modules for doing your own site use Flash. Oh, check out a great Video on YouTube that a coleague did on their 5D MkII, oh wait, you need Flash.

The best way to go is a MacBook Pro. Oh, it has flash!!

So Jobs hates Flash yet he leaves it on his Macs??? He apparently hates Adobe and Microsoft yet without them the MAC and Apple would be dead! Yes, you heard me right. Years ago when the MAC was nothing and alsost dead the only people that bought them were Photo and Video people and even then only because of the great A D O B E products they needed to run!! Yes lots of schools had Macs but they were mostly given away for almost free. When things started getting very bad for Apple (before the iPod revolution) on August 6th, 1997, Microsoft bailled out Apple to the tune of $150 million dollars. This boost and with some other help from Microsoft and continued support from he Photo and Video community helped see them through to the iPod days when they finally flourished.

Jobs wants to kill Flash because he states there are other and better technologies out there? Several problems here: Where are they? Why is no-one using them? And Jobs doesn't tell you he has millions invested in the competing products and stands to benefit if Flash dies! Is he really looking after his customers? Think not.

Get a Mac, have your Flash and eat it to!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

FCleroux said:


> Ok, so I have been sitting back and like others waiting. During that time I have checked out several Android Tablets and the iPad. Love the iPad and love the Photographers Apps that are available for for the iPad. The Android Tables like the Asus Transformer rocks, its fast and there are also some great apps. Flash is almost a must for Photographers. Most photographers web sites use Flash, many apps for doing ROES (on-line ordering of Prints, Books and such use Flash (some are Java Based)). Want to check out Yosuf Karsh's website at www.karsh.org, sorry, you need Flash. The list goes on. Want to check out your own site? Most ready made photographers sites including and many plugin modules for doing your own site use Flash. Oh, check out a great Video on YouTube that a coleague did on their 5D MkII, oh wait, you need Flash.The best way to go is a MacBook Pro. Oh, it has flash!!So Jobs hates Flash yet he leaves it on his Macs??? He apparently hates Adobe and Microsoft yet without them the MAC and Apple would be dead! Yes, you heard me right. Years ago when the MAC was nothing and alsost dead the only people that bought them were Photo and Video people and even then only because of the great A D O B E products they needed to run!! Yes lots of schools had Macs but they were mostly given away for almost free. When things started getting very bad for Apple (before the iPod revolution) on August 6th, 1997, Microsoft bailled out Apple to the tune of $150 million dollars. This boost and with some other help from Microsoft and continued support from he Photo and Video community helped see them through to the iPod days when they finally flourished.Jobs wants to kill Flash because he states there are other and better technologies out there? Several problems here: Where are they? Why is no-one using them? And Jobs doesn't tell you he has millions invested in the competing products and stands to benefit if Flash dies! Is he really looking after his customers? Think not.Get a Mac, have your Flash and eat it to!


Fanboi.


----------



## Buckster

Necro to update...

So, I ended up getting a Samsung Galaxy Tab 32GB 10.1", and I'm really loving this thing.  It's great having a whole library with me, plus lots of cool apps/tools for DOF, GPS, etc.
Two days ago I decided to go after that tethered camera thing again.  I shoot Canons (5DMKII and 7D, with a 40D backup), and a Google search led me to this:

https://market.android.com/details?id=eu.chainfire.dslrcontroller

Even though it says it's a beta, I checked my tablet's Android OS version (turned out to be Honeycomb 3.2, which according to the site says it should work fine with), then bought it from the market on the tablet for $8.52.  It downloaded fast, installed without a hitch, and when I tethered the Galaxy Tab to my 5DMKII with a USB cable, it fired right up without a problem.

I get a nice, clear, large live view on the tablet of whatever the camera's pointed at, and from the tablet I can adjust pretty much anything:
- Live View
- Auto Focus (tap Live View)
- Manual focus adjustments (in AF mode)
- Histogram
- Zoom control
- Grid and aspect ratio display
- Bulb capture
- Continuous capture
- Image review (+ follow shot)
- Image filters (peaking, contrast, channel mask, grayscale, 4 different modes per filter)
- Video recording (basic)
- HDR/Auto Exposure Bracketing
- Focus Bracketing
- Timelapse (incl. HDR)
- Extensive modification of settings
-- Shutter speed
-- Aperture
-- ExpComp and Bracket, FlashComp
-- ISO speed
-- Auto-Focus Mode
-- Focus and Zoom area (tap-and-hold Live View)
-- Picture Style
-- Drive Mode
-- White Balance
-- Color Temperature
-- Auto-Lighting Optimizer
-- Metering Mode

I'm actually blown away at the functionality of this app!

Anyway, just wanted to give an update on what I found on this topic.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

I wish someone could tell me how to tether my D700 to an ipad WITHOUT a wireless solution.  Thats the only thing stopping me from purchasing one.

I'm a reformed Mac hater, and use Lightroom to tether directly to Apple products thus far but can't figure out iPAD


----------



## Cavemanwithacamera

Whilst not wishing to inflame the ongoing apple versus other war- I like to put my twopennethworth  forward. Try the Acer ICONIA w500- runs full windows 7 with speed and stability, certainly comparable to iPad, performance wise. I had an iPad to start with and was truly impressed to start with, but as I went on I found my choices being limited by the fact it was a iPad. I know several people have championed it, and to be fair it is an excellent mobile device for business and leisure, unfair to call it a toy, certainly, but it does have its limitations. The ICONIA on the other hand, is a full windows 7 machine, which I'm currently running the pro version of, and I can photoshop on location, which has some advantages. It also has industry standard interfaces, such as USB, flash drive, HDMI, etc, which the iPad doesn't, frankly I object to paying inflated sums to connect my devices, just because the maker didn't want to conform (or maybe there is a more cynical reason, think iTunes) As an aside, my wife owns her own opticians, in which she recently installed a new (very-expensive) central management system. She wanted to use a tablet for a particular function which was no problem, except that we were not able to use an iPad, so we went for the ICONIA and have not looked back. Now the point of my aside. I was told by one of the system developers, at a forum recently, that they had approached Apple, in order to build in iPad capability, and were told that they could, and apple would help, but as a condition of that, the system would have to be an apple based system and they would be contractually obliged not to offer windows based versions. With 90% of systems in Europe being windows based, What company is going to accept that condition? Whasn't that the sort of thing apple used to complain about with Microsoft? Anyway, there are now viable alternatives to iPad, and I think it's a case of assess your needs carefully, and go look carefully. Incidentally we still use the iPad- but mainly as a entertainment device for our seven yr old in the car.


----------



## TheKenTurner

Try Galaxy 10.1


----------



## jonathon94

Get the blackberry playbook! It has good flash support built in to the default browser and it's the most secure tablet.


----------

